# Drawing Arts



## gothicall (Apr 15, 2011)

Hope you'll like it.




















































Thanks for everyone who like it.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice drawings, but you could have chosen one of the thousand other image sharing services that don't include a huge watermark.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello.

Great drawings and pictures.Very good style.

Do you make more of them in the meantime ? Did you maintain this art and style ?
(Your Post is from 2011 but we see your are still active here. )

Thank you.


----------



## caitsith2 (Sep 12, 2019)

There was a time when photobucket didn't have such an obnoxious watermark on externally hosted content.  but then, photobucket for a period of time broke ALL photobucket links, with a "Please pay 'An arm & a leg' for hosting service" image.   Given how long ago the original post was, the images probably didn't have a watermark then.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool! Another KOF fan such as myself!


----------



## gothicall (Sep 18, 2021)

After a little while (more than 16 years) I had the time to try again, my pencil and hand weren't active, but well, here're two new drawings I made days ago, hope you like it.

(Both were scanned using Camscanner, sorry)


----------

